# After the recovery



## Seppuku

From my own experience, I know that having a goal can help you achieve great things. And I was just wondering today about how it feel to be real, and normal again... So, let's have a nice topic, where we will just say what is the first thing we will do after the recovery, when DP will be nothing more than a bad memory.

For me, the first things I'll do will be:

- Eating a big hamburger with nothing in mind but the taste of it

- Going on a trip in the wilderness

- Having a normal date with someone

And you, what is the first thing you're gonna do when you recover?


----------



## seafoamwaves

I dunno, there's still a lot I want to do even though I have DP


----------



## Guest

Move to California and establish a connection & relationship with my son.


----------



## Westcoast Ghost

I imagine I'll just enjoy and be so grateful for every moment that I can actually feel connected to space and time. I will be like high on life. I've had this feeling several times on weed when my DP subsided for a few seconds or minutes- those were the best feelings ever. I remember being high once and walking down my driveway in the rain and suddenly I could feel - I just laid down on the cement and felt it and the rain and it was epic. Short lived but epic. Anyway, my response is not that I'll do anything in particular but that I'll never take that state for granted again.


----------



## StandAlone

Travel the country, play poker for a lot of money(make up for the money I could've made from jobs), go to college, play lacrosse again for my school, and to be in a committed relationship. Damn those would be nice right about now


----------



## Celestia

Go skydiving. B)


----------



## meow

I'm gonna do a lot of the things I'm doing now, but actually be able to enjoy them, and experience everything emotionally.

I plan to take more classes in school, since I'm only able to take a couple at a time now.

I'm also gonna practice driving, and eventually go for my license, since I have trouble with telling how far cars are away at this moment, among other things.

Probably go on a date as well.

And also maybe also do a little bit of traveling!

And go shopping! Because I am having trouble knowing what I even like anymore lol.

And eat all of my favorite foods!

And probably so much more..


----------



## Guest

I also want to join some kind of movement to change the world.


----------



## kukutininkas

ill practice driving while being on dp and ocd and scizophrenia, because i will never be the same again 

and i also have problems in recognising what i like...


----------



## yosemitedome

I think honestly, I could do whatever the fuck I wanted if I ever got over this.

I wouldn't need to do anything to make me whole, life itself would be so beautiful.


----------



## Newky

Enjoy the simple things.

Travel.

Be in a meaningful relationship.

Be happy with myself and who and what I am. To be happy in my own company and presence whilst desiring the company of others, without fear or confusion.

To help others, especially those that have suffered as I have.

To be content but ambitious and humble.

To love


----------



## JJ123D

- I will better help my football team win the lebanese league, become the best player there as I once was.

- I will get a hot girlfriend who will be able to know ME and love me for ME - not for the dp I'm in.

- I will excel in a new marketing job and become the best at what I do; creative, leader, confident.

- I will help people in their marketing campaigns, starting with my family's business.


----------



## chakrisdom

i want to be able to help children who are in and out of foster homes

travel to a place with beautiful free wild animals i can look at <3

volunteer somewhere to help people who are depressed, suicidal, or somewhere along those lines.

i just want to be able to be social again and like other human beings. at times i cant stand looking at them.

The day i can look at another person in front of me and not be afraid to look them in the eye...i'll know there is an end to this trap.


----------



## Linguos

Return to university.

Transfer to a university abroad.

Travel abroad and learn many languages and cultures.

Try not to think about how I will retire having not paid social security taxes due to the above.


----------



## Gfeathers

I will enjoy being content in my own company and having and enjoying a relationship with myself, and then as i deepen and develop, beter relationships with others/stronger friendships. And then a lovely romance with somebody who's lovely.

I too would love to travel abit, so i'd have to amass some money...

Be able to get a job with an acceptable to me/liveable wage and a job doing something in which i feel content at the very least.


----------



## Slim_Shady41

My dp is 95% gone, and i have been in a lot greater mood. ill probably just Do something fun like go skydiving or play paintball again like i used to!


----------



## Protagonist

Once I'm rid of the numbness and capable of love, I will find somebody to love. That should prove very easy.


----------



## planet

Stay 1 week in the nature


----------



## Legitlex_

Not let my anxiety take over.

Become a much better person, being happy, and sharing my story with others.

Put myself first.

Not fall back into old habits of "being lazy" and not wanting to cope with things.

Embrace the fact that I have a grasp on reality again


----------



## jijo

I have had dp for the past 13 years now. For the first 6 years, I was overwhelmed by the symptoms and visited one doctor after another. Meanwhile I put my life on hold; at the time I developed the condition, I was in high school. Dp forced me to drop out of school and essentially out of life. When I wasn't seeing a doctor, (who by the way were of very little help) I just sat home dejected and defeated, waiting for recovery. 
After the 6 years however, I got fed up with the waiting game. I decided that recovery was going to find me moving on with my life. So I went back to school and by God's grace I passed my exams and was admitted to to college. I completed my undergrad last year and I'm now working in a bank. The job entails lots of interaction with people on a daily basis, something I never would have thought possible in those early years of dp. That is not to say I have overcome the condition, I still experience the classical symptoms of dp: emotional numbness, brain fog etc. However I resolved to live as best as I can in these circumstances even as I await recovery. 
We only live once and I believe the human spirit is stronger than any adversity. I therefore challenge us to start doing those things that we would wish to do when we are recovered. I personally need to let go off my fears. It takes courage but as someone said, courage isn't the absence of fear but fear put under control. I believe that if we live as if we were recovered, the recovery will come sooner. All the best everyone.


----------



## eddy1886

Enjoy a proper movie in the cinema again...

Enjoy music again..

Reconnect with those close to me (Havent felt connections with my loved ones for years)...

Appreciate the good things in the world instead of focussing on the bad (like ive done for a long time now)...

Help others recover...

LIVE! instead of existing!


----------



## TickleMeElmo

Id go travelling and experience the world. Sights sound smells...just feel connected to the beauty of everything and the simple things. Live basically. Blow off work for a while..struggle with money...get stressed. Just feel like a normal human being.


----------



## sirlee

bang a lot of chicks. And never do drugs again. Also stop taking life for granted. Be open emotionally always. Write music every day. Never look back.

Bill, I think that yeah probably, your brain would have recovered, but the experiences you learned stay with you.


----------



## Smurf801

Be soo happy when i wake up every morning. I would go be with friends again and love to be social and spontaneous. Honestly i dont think i would care or worry about anything for a while cuz i would be so high on life. I want to move to Colorado or Montana, be in the mountains and just be able to be present and enjoy everything. Also i think i would throw my computer away and try to hardly use my phone and just live like i did when i was younger. I would just go with the flow of life and try to be the best person i can be.


----------



## Smurf801

Also travel a ton.Play sports again, i hope i get my coordination back to what it was before this. I would love to have kids someday and be able to feel the joy of having a baby. Try to get a connection with God again. And ill never touch alcohol or weed ever again till the day i die.


----------



## Smurf801

And i hope i can be dumb and happy again and not think about everything so fuckin hard.


----------



## Smurf801

yeah but its a good thing to think about to get your thoughts away from how miserable you are.. getting your eyes off your screen for a couple minutes a day would help you a lot bill


----------



## ravenexcore

Ill actually open up emotionaly again, instead of being alone on purpose. ...ill never take emotions for granted again


----------



## Thescamp

Great topic. First i will play some great songs on my speakers and enjoy. Probably bohemian rhapsody, to celebrate the end of it. I will change the first lyrics line with "This is the real life, this is no fantasy".
Then I will do all those things, that i was never motivated to do. And at last i will find a girl. I will enjoy life.
Let's hope that at some point of our lives we will be there.


----------



## leocabungcal

well if i feel normal again.

il marry my wife again.

and travel with her any where she wants.


----------



## Loveisthekey

I suggest everyone not think about what you will do after you are recovered, buy simply start doing it! Because only thus you will be able to recover - by starting to live again. Best wishes, and remember that love is the key.


----------



## kelly326

bill said:


> Ok.


You are so funny!!!!


----------



## fieldsmatt31

what a nice topic. i love everyones answers. everyone is so different, except one thing and that is the desire to be freeeeee.


----------



## 59Ballons

On a warm summer evening at dusk, I want to take a slow walk around my neighborhood. While the nearby muffled sounds of cookouts and the spash of swimming pools go on quietly in the distance, I will be walking quietly. Past the warm glow of front-porch lights and the soft breeze in the willow trees hanging so elegantly over the sidewalk... Perhaps I will play soft music coming from my phone in my pocket, just loud enough for me to hear. Norah Jones and Billie Holiday singing ever so softly. And I will walk, and I will feel the sweet summer air against my skin as I breathe in the smell of freshly cut grass and smoke from distant bonfires. I will feel the lingering warmth in the damp air from the afternoon heat. And I will walk slowly, with no intentions other than to come home, throw open the kitchen windows, and let the cool nighttime air flow through the house.
I will enjoy every second of this. I will not worry about anything else... Because the only thing I have to fear, is fear itself. And waking up the next morning will not be a chore. It will be a luxury.


----------



## spiriks

Salam everyone. Just have got back from FS 2014. Anyone has the same thing like "Tremor"?


----------



## Spadde

If I feel normal again I just want to sit outside in the sun with my parents and talk with my friends


----------



## 23rddr

Have the biggest smile you have ever seen someone have.


----------



## Macki89

i will never take life for granted again and really take care of myself and just enjoy life to its fullest


----------



## Walker

I realise by reading the reaction of people that theire are still a lot of things I can enjoy because I have DR and not really DP, I am aware of that and greatfull...

- I would just not look back to the hard times and accept the beautiful gift that is life and do more things that I am afraid for doing.

- dare to be myself and accept myself, with everything that that content. I hope I dare to go in a realtionship and be honest about myself.

- Go to a party with my friends and dance like nobody is watching!

- go to places I've never been before

But I realise that it is now that I should try to do the things I want even with the DR, If I get a life and feel comfortable with it maybe DR wouldn't be so important and limmiting or even disapear 

(I love this topic!)


----------



## Praise the Dawning

I'm not waiting. I am going to live my life to the fullest, with or without DP.


----------



## popdeollie

The first thing I'm going to do is take a day to listen to all of my favorite albums... I used to love getting completely absorbed in a track and forgetting everything else in the world. I want so badly to be able to do that again.


----------



## alnadine20

I want to be able to workout and work at my job with an actual experience of me doing it. I miss the feeling after a good workout so bad.i wanna be able to look at the ones I love and actually recognize them and know who they r again. I can go on and on...basically I want everything dp/dr took from me which is everything humanly possible :|


----------



## alnadine20

Actually the one thing I want most of all is my ego and sense of self back. Without it I feel like someone could smack me in the face and I couldn't be able to do anything about it but stare back at them and try to get angry even tho I can't


----------



## eddy1886

Clever avatar alnadine20.............


----------



## Wrecked373

Drink a soda


----------



## alnadine20

eddy1886 said:


> Clever avatar alnadine20.............


 is that sarcasm lol


----------



## eddy1886

its very symbolic when it comes to DP


----------



## moose_504

-Go to the drugstore and pick up a pack of Malboro Reds

-Tell everyone I know that I fuccking love them

-Live


----------



## waking_up_1111

I'm going to be less OCD about the house being clean enough, about being good enough for the approval of others, and ride my motorcycle or go camping instead. Take my dog to the park and walk and play more. Talk to strangers more. I would like to take a long motorcycle trip somewhere with beautiful nature, mountains rivers and lakes.

If people think that I'm interesting or important, I'm not going to hide from them. I'm going to keep opening my heart to those around me, and not be afraid to be loved, and to love.

I'm not going to try to force the universe to stick to my "plan". I'm going to go with the tao, and accept whatever it brings without questioning it.

Peace to you all


----------



## Daniel374628

- i'll have a friend over and enjoy every second worry free

- go camping and look around and enjoy nature

-enjoy my life instead of being scared of this awful feeling


----------



## Jojo16

Hug everyone in my household????


----------



## singhji89

I will just be glad that I'm back to being myself and will do everything i love doing for the rest of my life with the people i love.


----------



## sydneyarnce

Smurf801 said:


> Also travel a ton.Play sports again, i hope i get my coordination back to what it was before this. I would love to have kids someday and be able to feel the joy of having a baby. Try to get a connection with God again. And ill never touch alcohol or weed ever again till the day i die.


Same. I have a nine month old who I love so much. (Which is hard to say considering I don't feel emotion, I just know I love her)
I can't wait to feel again and have more children but experience it the way everyone should. 
And the God part... Absolutely. When I had a break from DP when I was pregnant, I had the best relationship with Him. I never loved life or myself more. I can't wait.


----------



## sydneyarnce

Smurf801 said:


> Be soo happy when i wake up every morning. I would go be with friends again and love to be social and spontaneous. Honestly i dont think i would care or worry about anything for a while cuz i would be so high on life. I want to move to Colorado or Montana, be in the mountains and just be able to be present and enjoy everything. Also i think i would throw my computer away and try to hardly use my phone and just live like i did when i was younger. I would just go with the flow of life and try to be the best person i can be.


Everything you're saying here is the same as me! 
When I get better I want to move to Montana, and not have cable, and have a basic flip phone just to contact family. I will never take anything for granted such as an actual thought process, a relationship with myself, or emotions.


----------



## Ezio

For me i will spend 1 day imaging and live in my imagines as what i was before dp..i will be more healthy about my self..i will continue the work on my own video game ..and i will make short movie about dpdr


----------

